# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  اینم سه تا سورس عالی واسه Winsock

## .:KeihanCPU:.

سلام 
در اینجا سه تا سورس واسه Winsock گذاشتم که مطمئن باشید با نگاه کردن به اونها کلی از Winsock رو یاد میگیرید
در ضمن اگه میبینین که تو قسمت سورس ها نگذاشتم بخاطر شلوغی بیش از حد اون بود.



WinsockSample.zip

Winsock2.zip

Winsock1.zip

با تشکر...

----------


## sina_saravi1

سلام
آموزش به صورت مقاله در قالب PDF ندارید؟
با تشکر

----------


## soroosh_rhsld

*کنترل* *WinSock*

*این مطالب را قبلا از اینترنت گرفته بودم و به صورت* *PDF** در اختیار شما دوستان قرار می دهم.*

----------

